Ask HN: What's the best CRM? - drt
======
jlangemeier
A better question would be "What's the least bad for my situation?"

Are you a brand new business, or mid sized, or at a large corporation? Each of
these use cases have CRM programs that fit that niche; as well as what data
you want to retain, flexibility of the system and their API's and a host of
other use cases.

SugarCRM seems to be the heavyweight when it comes to the DIY/Startup crowd.
InfusionSoft is more of an SMB or Midsized Business program, allowing for by
organization purchasing, instead of by seat, which can be helpful. Microsoft
CRM is great if you're a heavy Windows environment, but performs poorly on
OS's outside the Microsoft walled garden (although that is supposed to change
a bit with CRM 2016). SalesForce has some of the best plug-in integration, so
if you want a solution that probably will integrate with your other marketing
software rather seemlessly you'll find none better. SAP & RightNow tech (both
under the Oracle umbrella now) are the heavy hitters, allowing for large,
complex organizations with expansive and diverse customer bases to be able to
handle CRM aspects rather seemlessly.

Hope this helps a bit.

------
Sushagile
It all depends on your requirements and needs. Agile CRM is a great option for
startups and small businesses. It is a complete all-in-one solution, sales
enablement and marketing automation solution with - email marketing, mobile
marketing, landing pages, A/B testing, drip campaigns, telephony, contact
management, task management, and gamification. There is also a trial option to
see whether it is the right fit for your business.

